# Let me save the rest of you some time...



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Macy's carries nothing...and I mean absolutely nothing, that would be useful in a crisis situation. 

What? No one else checked at Macy's for their supplies? :lol:


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

lol. They have gold. Might be a little over priced for the use though.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

You know, I thought about that but after doing some research felt it would be a HUGE waste of fiat. (I am hedging against the can being kicked for the rest of my lifetime...just in case it is...lol.) I was trying to figure out what to do with my Kay's card and couldn't find anything that had a high enough gold content to even bother. Ah well. I would have at least thought that Macy's would have had a good cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Got a gift card you're trying to spend or something?


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

K I looked at Macy's.com and even the damn outdoors section is pretty metrosexual so the best I could find is boots. lol


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope. But they usually have some pretty hot, kinda' trashy, inked up hotties at some of the make-up counters. Try the MAC counter ::clapping:: ... I mean, that's where my wife gets her make-up.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm more of a Chanel kinda girl myself, lol...but you can't eat Chanel, or shoot anything with it, so I try to be practical about these things


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

whyspers said:


> Macy's carries nothing...and I mean absolutely nothing, that would be useful in a crisis situation.
> 
> What? No one else checked at Macy's for their supplies? :lol:


Have you tried TJ Maxx or Dillards??? :mrgreen:


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

No...can't say that I have. I'm not really one for shopping and can safely say I've never been in a TJ Maxx or Dillards in my life. I don't think they have them up here (or anywhere I've lived) as far as I know. Why? Do they have anything useful or are you just making fun of my hopes for Macy's?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

whyspers said:


> No...can't say that I have. I'm not really one for shopping and can safely say I've never been in a TJ Maxx or Dillards in my life. I don't think they have them up here (or anywhere I've lived) as far as I know. Why? Do they have anything useful or are you just making fun of my hopes for Macy's?


A little of both...teasing you a little but on the other hand of the 3 can openers I store for SHTF 2 of them were purchased at a TJ Maxx for less than $5.00 each.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Can opener. I have to make sure my manual can openers survived my youngest before she left for school. Sure am glad you brought that up. Most of my spoons are buried somewhere in the back yard, I think. I'm down to 2.

I don't really know if there are any TJ Maxx stores around here, but I will have to check.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Nope. But they usually have some pretty hot, kinda' trashy, inked up hotties at some of the make-up counters. Try the MAC counter ::clapping:: ... I mean, that's where my wife gets her make-up.


Those are my kind of ladies you are talking about, seriously! I need to go to macy's!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

whyspers said:


> Can opener. I have to make sure my manual can openers survived my youngest before she left for school. Sure am glad you brought that up. Most of my spoons are buried somewhere in the back yard, I think. I'm down to 2.
> 
> I don't really know if there are any TJ Maxx stores around here, but I will have to check.


I've gone through two complete sets of silverware in a year. At least now I know it's not just my kids. Now if I can only explain where all of the plates and cups have gone. And my little military P-38 can opener (or whatever it's called) has outlasted not only my electric can opener, but two of those big hand cranked ones as well. Fortunately, it hasn't made it's way to the backyard or the trash can.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> And my little military P-38 can opener (or whatever it's called) has outlasted not only my electric can opener, but two of those big hand cranked ones as well. Fortunately, it hasn't made it's way to the backyard or the trash can.


Keep that safe on your key chain, do you? :lol: That's would be the only explanation I would have for why yours survived while both of mine disappeared well over a decade ago.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

Say it aint so ...


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

Frying Pans. doesn't Macy's cary frying pans?

Watch the movie Tangled and you realize how important one can be.


----------

